# Beach Areas With Good Internet



## toetag (Sep 29, 2013)

Any recommendations on nice beach areas with good (relatively speaking) internet connections? Is there such a place?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife's cousins live at La Union province right on the beachfront. They have good internet connection (PLDT) there. San Fernando (the capital) has a decent size population of expats, mostly Army retirees. A plus is the surfing to be had at San Juan.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I take my internet with me! I've got two of the little "pocket wifi" gadgets (one for each of the two major broadband services). As long as I've got a cell signal for one of them, I've got my internet!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> I take my internet with me! I've got two of the little "pocket wifi" gadgets (one for each of the two major broadband services). As long as I've got a cell signal for one of them, I've got my internet!


Do you pay for monthly service on each or pre-pay?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Do you pay for monthly service on each or pre-pay?


No. Both are prepaid sims.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Do you pay for monthly service on each or pre-pay?


No. Both are prepaid sims. I put and use load only as needed. 24 hrs unlimited internet is only p50. I have a wireless router on home service which is monthly and many of the local places have free wifi so I only use the pocket units when traveling or in area without internet and then only if using tablet/notebook. Otherwise I just activate mobile internet on my android phone.


----------

